# Aquarium safe sealant?



## Stasiu (Sep 9, 2007)

I broke a pane of glass on my 38 gallon tank when I was moving and replaced it with a new pane using the GE type I silicone for windows and doors. That was over six months ago and no problems.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Yep, GE Windows and Doors Type I, Type II has mold inhibitors that have been reported as not good for the tank.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay GE Silicone 1 it is. Let me ask you this. If I wanted to mount two 2" PVC couplings to the plastic back of my Biocube, how should I do it? These will go over the intake vents. Will caulk work or should I use some type of glue, like PVC glue?

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m238/StevieTdrill/bc1.jpg


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

kcrossley said:


> Okay GE Silicone 1 it is. Let me ask you this. If I wanted to mount two 2" PVC couplings to the plastic back of my Biocube, how should I do it? These will go over the intake vents. Will caulk work or should I use some type of glue, like PVC glue?
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m238/StevieTdrill/bc1.jpg


Why? I think if you ever bumped them they would pop off.

Craig


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't tell you. It's kind of a surprise, but I probably need some way to attach them that's fairly durable. Any ideas?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Maybe some Weld-On #16 or soemthing it is an acrylic cement I would test it on a spare piece before you test it on your tank.

Craig


----------



## Stasiu (Sep 9, 2007)

Silicone does not adhere to pvc at all, it would peel of very easily. A two part epoxy would designed to adhere to plastics would be a safer bet here.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Is there a particular brand that you prefer? Are all two part epoxies safe for aquarium use?

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Stasiu (Sep 9, 2007)

I've used the JBWeld stuff to repair a mag pump housing. Holds well, and once it cures it's safe to put in aquariums.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Is this the stuff? http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/[email protected]&ddkey=Search


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I've been reading that a lot of the saltwater guys use Super Glue Gel. Has anyone tried that? I've also read that any cyanoacrylate-based glue is fine for aquarium use. Is that true?


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually do need some aquarium safe sealant (caulk) for something else. I tried to locate some GE Silicone 1 in Black, but it wasn't available. I did find this DAP product, which states that it's 100% silicone and potable: http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?product_id=25

Will this work?

Also, is there ANY caulk that will adhere to plastic?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

If it is 100% silicone it should be fine, that is what GE I is and all aquarium seleant 100% silicone. If you have any pet stores locally you should check there you may even be able to find a small tube of it if you don't need much.

Craig


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

All of the pet stores here only have clear. For what I'm working on I really need black. 

Thanks.


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

Stasiu said:


> I've used the JBWeld stuff to repair a mag pump housing. Holds well, and once it cures it's safe to put in aquariums.


I called the company and they said that once JB Weld dries it is inert, so that should work. Thanks!


----------



## kcrossley (Feb 22, 2010)

I picked up some GE Silicone 1 Clear caulk today, which I'll be using to attach the custom background I'm installing. However, I also need black. I found something called DAP 100% Silicone Rubber Sealant. It's DAP product code 08642. http://www.dap.com/product_details.aspx?BrandID=159&SubcatID=25

In the fine print on the label it says it's safe for food contact. I think the reef guys use this as well. Is this okay to use in a FW tank?


----------



## sparkysko (Jun 11, 2004)

After digging up alot of information, no silicone is 100% silicone. They use different amounts of fillers, etc, and they are not all created equal. The adhesion strength and tensile strengths, etc vary from brand to brand. Compare MSDS sheets to get more info about the various ingredients, etc. I would not trust any silicone that does not say it is for aquariums, toxicity is not the only concern.


----------

